# Kona 2018



## Gemini069 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Hat jemand schon mehr Info / Bilder ?

Carbon Process 153
Alu Process 153er in 29Zoll
..usw

Quelle :
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/kona-2018-bike-launch


----------



## Nanatzaya (13. Juli 2017)

Bisher das einzige Bild.
Es gibt auf MTBR auch noch einen Thread, wo der gleiche Typ, der am Montag angeblich auf dem Event war, auch kurz was gepostet hat.
Der Rest ist aber auch alles nur Spekulatius.

Aber man sieht man auf dem Bild ja schon ein paar neue Modelle.
Hinten z. B. (das violette und die zwei dahinter) dürften Hei Hei's in Carbon sein.
Leicht rechts hinter'm Process ein Operator.

Ansonsten gibt's ja schon ewig Bilder von den neuen Jakes und dem Rove LTD/NRB (yay!).

Vom Honzo hab ich leider noch nix explizit gesehen, wobei hinten rechts das gelbe mit den silbernen Standrohren eins sein könnte

Das 29er Process wurde von Kona Vertretern zumindest inoffiziell bestätigt.
"Wenn du ein 29er mit viel Federweg willst, warte doch noch ein bisschen..."
Bilder aber auch hier noch keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (13. Juli 2017)

Laut anderem forum, glaube bikerumor, solls auch ein e-fatbike geben. Das wäre ganz grosses pfui!


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Juli 2017)




----------



## Enginejunk (13. Juli 2017)

Find den Spruch vorn auf dem Träger ganz passend zun nem E-bike.


----------



## tagoon (22. Juli 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 623813 Anhang anzeigen 623814 Anhang anzeigen 623815 Anhang anzeigen 623817



Mir gefällt das Konzept. Besser mit so einem in den Wald als mit nem stinkendem, lauten Motorrad.

Ach ja und "old man mountain" Ist der Hersteller vom Gepäckträger. http://www.oldmanmountain.com


----------



## tagoon (22. Juli 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Das 29er Process wurde von Kona Vertretern zumindest inoffiziell bestätigt.
> "Wenn du ein 29er mit viel Federweg willst, warte doch noch ein bisschen..."



Da bin ich Mal gespannt. Wann sollen den die Infos öffentlich zugänglich sein?


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juli 2017)

Normal hat Kona einen Countdown auf der HP, dieses Jahr aber nicht. Müsste nächste Woche eigentlich soweit sein dass die neue Produktpalette vorgestellt wird.


----------



## frank.s. (2. August 2017)

Die Woche kommen wohl noch kleckerweise einige Neuigkeiten. Momentan gibt es schon ein paar Sutra Modelle sowie die neuen Units.

Sutra LTD





Unit





Unit X


----------



## Enginejunk (2. August 2017)

Das Unit X sieht ja geil aus, nette farbkombi.

Zum Kona Release: in einem anderen Forum hat ein User (wohl händler) eine Mail hochgeladen, in der Kona darum bittet von Fotos, infos etc. seitens der Händler abzusehen. Die Neuheiten kommen kleckerweise und zwar sobald die jeweiligen Bikes in ALLEN Lagern Weltweit stehen. Erst dann gibts Bilder, Infos und Preise.

Finde die Idee garnicht schlecht, letztes Jahr wollte ich mir ein Operator kaufen, das war bis Anfang Dezember nicht verfügbar. Hab mir dann ein Process167 gekauft.


----------



## Nanatzaya (7. August 2017)

Tolle Idee - nicht.
Warum die Kunden auf Infos warten lassen?
Im Zweifel wird er such für etwas anderes (sprich: anderen Hersteller) entscheiden.

Ich hätte gerne spätestens im Herbst ein CX/Gravel-Bike.
Das Rove NRB stand eigentlich ganz oben auf der Liste.

Edit: Hier hat sich scheinbar jemand nicht an das Embargo gehalten.
Ausstattung schaut plausibel aus, Geo ist aber kaum anders als bei den alten Rove's. 
Reach ist quasi der gleiche aber fast 2 cm mehr Stack.
Ist für n Rad mit der 105er Gruppe außerdem recht teuer.
http://followmestore.de/detail/index/sArticle/25311

Und wenn's mit dem neuen Honzo auch noch etwas dauert, wird mein Winter-Aufbauprojekt auch eher keinen Rahmen von Kona kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigam (11. August 2017)

Gerade eben drüber gestolpert:
Kona Process 153 SE 2018 in L wohl lieferbar.

https://freeride-mountain.com/Kona-Process-153-SE-2018


----------



## Enginejunk (11. August 2017)

Reigam schrieb:


> Gerade eben drüber gestolpert:
> Kona Process 153 SE 2018 in L wohl lieferbar.
> 
> https://freeride-mountain.com/Kona-Process-153-SE-2018


Hübsche farbe, preis geht so, is halt kein versender.
da es aber ne SE ist wird es wohl so wie früher sein, eine Midseason-edition. das ist quasi ein vorserienmodell zum sonderpreis. 
gabs ja beim stinky usw. auch schon, mein Shred ist auch von 2016, aber im design von 2017, nur andere farben. mein Shred ist Blau mit Orangnen Decals (wie z.b. das explosif) und von sommer 2016, aber schon mit dem 2017er rahmen und dessen ausstattung. kam glaub ich in begrenzter stückzahl 3 monate vor dem 2017er Shred aufn markt. 

denke so wird das process hier auch sein. dennoch, optisch echt schönes bike. 

die sattelstütze würde mich mal interessieren, ob die taugt.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. August 2017)

was ich aber grerade sehe, am unterrohr, der zusätzliche leitungseingang, ist der für ne evtl. umwerfermontage?!
mein process hat den eingang nicht. (gabs den auch schon bei den älteren process >167?)

falls das neu ist, dürfte ja viele freuen.
schade das da nicht steht ob PF oder BB innenlager.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. August 2017)

hier nochmal als bild: Process 153 SE:


----------



## Reigam (11. August 2017)

Den Preis finde ich in der Tat nicht schlecht, mit einem Versender will ich es auch gar nicht vergleichen.
Ich denke, es sind alles robuste Parts. Sicherlich nicht die besten und auch nicht die leichtesten. Aber bestimmt zuverlässig.

Die Farbe gefällt mir auch, ist dezent und trotzdem nicht langweilig.

Wenn es das jetzt noch als 134 oder gar 111 geben würde, wäre es für mich perfekt. Mehr Federweg bräuchte ich nicht.


----------



## tagoon (11. August 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> was ich aber grerade sehe, am unterrohr, der zusätzliche leitungseingang, ist der für ne evtl. umwerfermontage?!
> mein process hat den eingang nicht. (gabs den auch schon bei den älteren process >167?)
> 
> falls das neu ist, dürfte ja viele freuen.
> schade das da nicht steht ob PF oder BB innenlager.


Die 153er hatten das Loch für den Umwerfer schon immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xVSEx (11. August 2017)

Ich freue mich schon voll auf das neue 150mm Travel 29er <3
Das Aktuelle Process wird das Precept ablösen 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## Enginejunk (12. August 2017)

joa, das neue 153 29" in ALU hat schon was.... der rahmen gefällt, obwohl mir der steuerkopf doch etwas wuchtig aussieht. 
aber ALU fetzt, kein plaste und lebenslange garantie.


----------



## tagoon (12. August 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> joa, das neue 153 29" in ALU hat schon was.... der rahmen gefällt, obwohl mir der steuerkopf doch etwas wuchtig aussieht.
> aber ALU fetzt, kein plaste und lebenslange garantie.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 632872


Das gefällt mir Mal sehr gut. Mal sehen wie die Geometrie ist.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. August 2017)

der schriftzug aufm unterrohr ist mal was neues, muss mir das dann mal live anschauen. 
wegen geometrie, kettenstreben sehen auch wieder schön kurz aus, denke mal was um die 433mm. aufm bild sieht es auch fast so aus als wäre der stack etwas grösser als bisher, das wäre endlich mal was.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. August 2017)

Soooo:
Kona Process 153 AL 650B:




Kona process 153 AL DL 29":




 HEI HEI Carbon Race: (geile farbkombi! hinterbau noch schwarz un den plasteschutz an der kassette weg, hammer!)




HONZO 29":


----------



## J.O.MPG (13. August 2017)

Kona Process Spyshots auf Vital MTB gefunden. Schaut schon sehr sehr gut aus, der Bomber.











Noch mehr Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## Enginejunk (13. August 2017)

ja, soll das 153 Carbon 29" sein. hab das schon bei FB gesehen, da hat sich einer mal dazu geäussert.


----------



## xVSEx (13. August 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ja, soll das 153 Carbon 29" sein. hab das schon bei FB gesehen, da hat sich einer mal dazu geäussert.



Es wird aber kein 153 Carbon 29er zu Kaufen geben! Ich habe mir erst die ganzen 2018er Bikes auf der Kona Händlerseite angeguckt und nur das 153 650 wird es in Carbon geben.


----------



## Enginejunk (13. August 2017)

Hm? ich denke das 153 soll ende des jahres kommen in carbon und 29"? so zumindest etliche gerüchte, auch von händlern in den USA.


----------



## xVSEx (13. August 2017)

Ein Freund von mir war bei dem Kona Launch in Seerfaus Fiss Ladis, der hat mir auch gesagt das es KEIN carbon 153 29er geben wird und auf der Händlerseite ist auch nichts gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (13. August 2017)

hm. kann es sein das es wie beim 650B operator in 2016 gelaufen ist? war schon überall gelistet aber wurde dann doch noch zurückgehalten und komplett überarbeitet. 

schade, das hätte en kracher werden können. aber gut, wenns noch überabeitet wird finde ich das besser als einfach aufn markt schmeissen.


----------



## xVSEx (13. August 2017)

Es gab wohl Probleme bei der carbon 29er Version, in 650b wird es carbon geben.


----------



## Enginejunk (13. August 2017)

hm. na da bin ich mal gespannt wann es dann kommt.


----------



## xVSEx (13. August 2017)

Ich werde mir auf jeden fall die alu version gönnen


----------



## Enginejunk (16. August 2017)

na immerhin kein freerider/Enduro/downhiller. dennoch nervt mich das en bisschen das Kona auf den zug aufspringt. obwohl es eigentlich so kommen muss. Kona Remote 650B:


----------



## Enginejunk (18. August 2017)

ja doch, gefällt. process 153 650b


----------



## eljugador (19. August 2017)

Bin gerade auf der suche nach ersatz für mein Nomad und weis jemand ob es Pläne für ein Process 167 gibt ?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. August 2017)

Soll 2018 wieder als 65ob im Portfolio sein.
@Enginejunk ..wo ziehst du die 2018 bilder her?


----------



## Enginejunk (20. August 2017)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Soll 2018 wieder als 65ob im Portfolio sein.
> @Enginejunk ..wo ziehst du die 2018 bilder her?


Weltweit aus verschiedenen Foren, manchmal auch von Kona selbst. Die veröffentlichen ja jetzt kleckerweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XuanV (24. August 2017)

Es kommt ein Process 165 mit Coil in 650B.

Hahe heute Bilder von gesehen. Specs habe ich vergessen anzusehen. Bin aktuell im Hahnenklee und hab mit dem Kona Händler gesprochen, der mir auch gleich Bilder gezeigt hat. 

Laut ihm ist ist das Process 153 normal in 650B und 29er zu haben. 2 Carbonversionen gibt es. 
Steilerer Sitzwinkel und vorne Flacher im Vergleich zum 2017er.

Das aktuelle 2017er Modell wird es 2018 als Process 153SE geben mit günstiger Ausstattung für ca 2200€. Das soll als günstige Basis dienen für Selbstaufbau, weil es immer noch keine Framesets gibt. NX Ausstattung und soweit ich noch weiß mit Pike und Monarch Plus Dämpfer. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (24. August 2017)

Process 165? Geil!!!!


----------



## xVSEx (28. August 2017)

Das erste 2018er Kona dürfte ich heute schon begutachten.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (30. August 2017)

XuanV schrieb:


> Es kommt ein Process 165 mit Coil in 650B.



Hat schon jemand etwas gehört wann das neue Modell rauskommt? Mich würde auch die Geo interessieren...

Danke im voraus


----------



## XuanV (30. August 2017)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand etwas gehört wann das neue Modell rauskommt? Mich würde auch die Geo interessieren...
> 
> Danke im voraus



Process 153 und 165 soll es ab Ende September/Oktober im Bikepark Hahnenklee geben zum Testen.
Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (30. August 2017)

Nice . Ich wollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen eh wieder nach Hahnenklee und dann werde ich selbst mal nachfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xVSEx (1. September 2017)




----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2017)

Das Process 165 würde ich gerne mal fahren, so im vergleich zu meinem 167.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2017)

Na ich weiss nich....


----------



## gasgas03 (1. September 2017)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an mein Stinky...


----------



## eljugador (2. September 2017)

Sehr cool dann kommt das Nomad weg , gefällt mir richtig gut gibt es auch schon Geo Daten zum 153 und zum 165 ?


----------



## Enginejunk (3. September 2017)

noch keine geodaten, wenn ich das richtig deute in anderen foren gibts die komplette modellreihe ab 15.09. auf der homepage.


----------



## Freerider2109 (5. September 2017)

Habe mich grad mal reingelesen hier. Geodaten haben wir hier drüben(Canada seit 7 Wochen). Den Rahmen habe ich das erste mal im Dezember letzten Jahres gesehen. 
Habe mein Process 153 geordert und es soll zusammen mit meinem Arbeitskollegen seinem Process 165 ende September kommen. Die erste Lieferung wurde aber letzte Woche schon an einige Händler rausgeschickt. 

Preislich wollte ich erst zum neuen Slash greifen, da Trek jedoch bescheuerte Größen für nächstes Jahr hat, habe ich nen Process geordert. Bin gespannt auf das Bike. Bin nur mal kurz in Squamish auf das Bike gehüpft und es fühlte sich super an. Long and Slack - so wie jedes bike mittlerweile.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (5. September 2017)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Geodaten haben wir hier drüben



Dann schick sie doch mal bitte über den großen Teich


----------



## Enginejunk (6. September 2017)

genau, gib mal geos raus...


----------



## xVSEx (9. September 2017)

Der neue Operator sieht in der Farbe live ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quentin90 (9. September 2017)

weiß wer ob es wieder einen dirtrahmen geben wird? bis jetzt gabs ja das shonky als rahmenset..


----------



## xVSEx (12. September 2017)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/2018-carbon-kona-process-50748/


----------



## schlonser (12. September 2017)

Preise?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2017)

Stehen doch unter dem angegebenen Link. Einfach mal die Bildzeilen lesen.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (12. September 2017)

Oder bei Pinkbike reinschauen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2017)

Oder das. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/kona-process-2018-first-look.html

Edit: Und jetzt auch auf der Kona-Website.


----------



## xVSEx (12. September 2017)

Ich habe heute das 167 in Größe M gesehen.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (12. September 2017)

@xVSEx 

Wie ich sehe im Bikeshop Hahnenklee. Wenns Wetter passt bin ich morgen Nachmittag vor Ort und schau mir den Hobel mal an. In Grösse L ist er nicht verfügbar?


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (12. September 2017)

Hui das sind aber Preise für D. Das Process 165 für schlappe 4.499,- €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (12. September 2017)

Irgendwie sehen die Rahmen sehr massiv aus, gibt es schon Gewichtsangaben?


----------



## Fl!p (13. September 2017)

Die Idee find ich super.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (16. September 2017)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das 167 in Größe M gesehen.



Sieht so wahnsinnig gut aus.
(Tolles Foto!)


----------



## Freerider2109 (21. September 2017)

Sorry das ich euch keine Geo Daten schicke konnte, war ziemlich busy.
Habe mein Process seit einer guten Woche jetzt. Bis jetzt gibt es nur 2 stück in Canada der Rest kommt Mitte Oktober!

Fahre am 1. Oktober nach Whistler hoch und da wird dann noch die Gabel, Ramen und die Kurbeln mit einem Clear Wrap überzogen. Dann kann es losgehen. Wobei ich hoffen will, das der Schnee noch etwas fernbleibt, da whistler oben in der Garbanzo Area schon Schnee hat.


----------



## Fringo76 (21. September 2017)

Gibt es Erfahrungen, wann die 2018er Operator in Deutschland in die Shops kommen? Habe Interesse am neuen DL.


----------



## Gehhilfe (28. September 2017)

Also falls jemand sein altes 167 los werden will oder besser gesagt den Rahm (M) darf er mir das gerne mitteilen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (29. September 2017)

Gibt es den Process G2 Carbon bereits irgend wo zum test fahren?

cheers
ron


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. September 2017)

Ich möchte behaupten bis die bei euch in Germany sind, dauert es noch etwas. Wir müssen noch 1 1/2 Wochen hier warten bis die hauptsächliche Lieferung kommt....


----------



## Airhaenz (30. September 2017)

HIBIKE sagt Dezember für Process Carbon.


----------



## rock!mountain (6. Oktober 2017)

Fringo76 schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungen, wann die 2018er Operator in Deutschland in die Shops kommen? Habe Interesse am neuen DL.


Servus, 

das 2018er Operator haben wir schon im Laden stehen...das DL ist auch schon verfügbar!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Oktober 2017)

Wo ist denn dein Bikeshop ?


----------



## rock!mountain (7. Oktober 2017)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dein Bikeshop ?


Kai Gimmler Bikes
Provinzialstraße 79-81
66740 Saarlouis-Lisdorf


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich liebäugel mit dem 29er Process 153 hat das schon jemand in einem Shop in D. gesichtet?


----------



## xVSEx (12. Oktober 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit dem 29er Process 153 hat das schon jemand in einem Shop in D. gesichtet?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die ende Oktober/ mitte November in den Shops.


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Oktober 2017)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die ende Oktober/ mitte November in den Shops.


danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2017)

Gibts gar kein Supreme Operator mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (17. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo Angaben zum Gewicht der Process 153 G2 ?

Danke für Infos.
Cheers


----------



## rock!mountain (18. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Angaben zum Gewicht der Process 153 G2 ?
> 
> Danke für Infos.
> Cheers


Servus, 

habe es eben im Shop gewogen...14,58kg in Größe L (ohne Pedale)
Das Teil ist der absolute Hammer!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ron101 (18. Oktober 2017)

Wow eine echte Beauty, könnt man sich direkt verlieben.
Einer der Jungs letzte Woche in einem Kona Bikeshop meinte er sei es Testen gewesen.
Soll hoch gehen wie ein XC Bike und runter wie das Operator.
Doch 14.58 kg erscheinen mir auf den ersten Blick relativ schwer für ein Carbon Stuhl in dieser Preisklasse.

Cheers
ron


----------



## willy1182 (18. Oktober 2017)

rock!mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe es eben im Shop gewogen...14,58kg in Größe L (ohne Pedale)
> Das Teil ist der absolute Hammer!
> ...




Ihr  habt den Bock schon? Geilo

Was sind da für Pedale dran?


----------



## rock!mountain (19. Oktober 2017)

willy1182 schrieb:


> Ihr  habt den Bock schon? Geilo
> 
> Was sind da für Pedale dran?


Das sind die Reverse Escape in Gold.


----------



## rock!mountain (19. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wow eine echte Beauty, könnt man sich direkt verlieben.
> Einer der Jungs letzte Woche in einem Kona Bikeshop meinte er sei es Testen gewesen.
> Soll hoch gehen wie ein XC Bike und runter wie das Operator.
> Doch 14.58 kg erscheinen mir auf den ersten Blick relativ schwer für ein Carbon Stuhl in dieser Preisklasse.
> ...


Können wir bestätigen...sind das Teil in Serfaus bei den Dealerdays auch gefahren!
Das Gewicht ist schon recht ordentlich, aber bis auf den Rahmen sind auch recht wenig leichte Parts mit drin. Fährt sich trotzdem wie gesagt gut im Uphill...und ein paar andere Parts lassen das Gewicht ja recht schnell purzeln.

Und eins nicht vergessen! Da sind serienmäßig die Maxxis 3C Reifen drauf und noch die Schläuche drin- also hier ist mit ganz wenig Aufwand schnell ein Kilo weg...;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Oktober 2017)

rock!mountain schrieb:


> ...und ein paar andere Parts lassen das Gewicht ja recht schnell purzeln.



Genau. Man hat auch erst 6000 Euro für das Bike ausgegeben...


----------



## ron101 (19. Oktober 2017)

Kostet glaubs EUR 7000.-
Wüsst allerdings nicht was man da ausser dem Radsatz und dem Sattel noch gross an Gewicht einsparren könnte.
Kurbel Lenker etc. sind wohl bereits aus Carbon.
Werde mal mein Bike auf die Waage stellen zum vergleichen.
Würde ungern ein neues im gleichen Einsatzbereich kaufen, welches einiges Schwerer als mein bestehendes ist
Aber trotzdem ein cooler Hobel.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Freerider2109 (25. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Kostet glaubs EUR 7000.-
> Wüsst allerdings nicht was man da ausser dem Radsatz und dem Sattel noch gross an Gewicht einsparren könnte.
> Kurbel Lenker etc. sind wohl bereits aus Carbon.
> Werde mal mein Bike auf die Waage stellen zum vergleichen.
> ...



Bike kommt mit KONA Alu Bar and Stem. Dann hast du noch diese komischen SRAM Guide Bremsen da dran, die auch nicht die leichtesten sind plus das heavy wheeler von WTB gepaart mit der schweren SRAM Eagle(Habe meine Kassette und Kette gegen XX1 getauscht, die Kassette kostet hier drüben 700$ und ist schwerer als die X01, welche 30g leichter ist) Schaltkomfort ist bei der Eagle da, würde ich sie nochmal auf nem Bike haben wollen!? Neee würde ich lieber das Geld für XT Di2 ausgeben oder einfach XT/XTR! 

Mein Bike wiegt mit Pedalen und Carbon NEXT R Bar plus XT brakes 31.01pounds was um die 14kg sind. Beim Laufradsatz werde ich wahrscheinlich noch mit FLOW MK3 Rims gehen und DT Swiss Hubs(oder wenns der Geldbeutel her gibt, die neuen Matt Collection von ChrisKing)

Man kann es auf 13.5kg bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (25. Oktober 2017)

@Freerider2109 
Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du?
Und wie fährt sich das Bike?
Hast du den Blauen DL?
In USD ist das Bike auch noch ein rechtes Stück günstiger.

Danke für die Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Oktober 2017)

naja, schwer is die guide nicht. aber definitiv recht schwach auf der brust. versteh auch nicht warum viele hersteller den mist an einen Downhiller oder Freerider verbauen.


----------



## willy1182 (26. Oktober 2017)

Moin.
Wie ist das mit dem Hinterbau ?
Ist der sensibel genug ? Stempelt der beim bremsen ? Wie ist die antriebseffizient ?

LG


----------



## biker-wug (29. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne Frage, hat das 2018er 29er Process die Möglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat das 2018er 29er Process die Möglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter?


ja, u.a. deswegen haben die die neue rahmenform. war wunsch vieler teamfahrer.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Oktober 2017)

Auch am 29er? An den 650b Modellen han ich schon Bilder gefunden mit Flaschenhalter, bzw an denen man die Aufnahmen sieht. 

Beim 29er noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (31. Oktober 2017)

Von der Homepage: 153 29" Process.Alle anderen habens auch.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Oktober 2017)

Ah cool, danke.


----------



## xVSEx (4. November 2017)

In Hahnenklee steht ein schickes 2018er Operator und der Besitzer baut sich gerade ein Kona Process CR DL auf.


----------



## willy1182 (9. November 2017)

Hey ihr Buben. Mein kona process ist da.
Kann es Mittwoch abholen, da ich noch andere Bremsscheiben bestellt habe.
Ersetze nämlich die SRAM guide r durch die Shimano saint.
Yes.
Das Teil sieht heiß aus.
Morgen sehe ich es live. Habe eben die Bilder von meinem Händler bekommen.


----------



## Gehhilfe (12. November 2017)

Echt schickes Teil, würde mir auch gefallen... coole Farbe


----------



## Freerider2109 (14. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ah cool, danke.



Was für eine Rahmengröße brauchst du? Kann dir nur sagen, dass du bei einem Medium keine große Flasche reinbekommst(Medium Process 153 29er) 
Sidecage plus 500ml frasche - thats it!


----------



## Freerider2109 (14. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Freerider2109
> Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du?
> Und wie fährt sich das Bike?
> Hast du den Blauen DL?
> ...




Sorry für die späte Antwort! Fahre einen Large Frame. Bike fährt sich mega. Mein Chef is zur Zeit mit dem XL Alu Bike an der Sunshine Coast und war es testen im Coast Gravity Park und er meinte auch bergab fühlt es sich so fahrstabil wie ein DH-Bike an....
Bike ist schon etwas schwerer wie herkömmliche Bikes, aber lässt sich super bergauf treten!

Habe das "Babyblaue" - und halt noch etwas gepimpt mit XX1 Gold.
Habe mir letzte Woche noch das Honzo CR Trail in der gleichen Farbe bestellt, sodass ich nen 29er Hardtail und nen Enduro in der gleichen Farbe habe. Das Honzo ist übrigens ein Geheimtipp. Solltest du mal testen - das Hardtail kannst du getrost im Bikepark fahren und ballern. Ist mega!

In CAD(CanadianDollar) ist es so lala günstig, wenn man noch 5% Tax auf alle Bikes drauf zahlen muss


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2017)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Was für eine Rahmengröße brauchst du? Kann dir nur sagen, dass du bei einem Medium keine große Flasche reinbekommst(Medium Process 153 29er)
> Sidecage plus 500ml frasche - thats it!



Ich würde M benötigen, aber 500ml ist ja schon mal besser als gar nix. Ist aber noch nicht gesichert, ob es nächste Saison was neues gibt.


----------



## tagoon (14. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich würde M benötigen, aber 500ml ist ja schon mal besser als gar nix. Ist aber noch nicht gesichert, ob es nächste Saison was neues gibt.


Willst du wirklich dem 111er abtrünnig werden.


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2017)

Ne, evtl noch was mit mehr Federweg dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (15. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ne, evtl noch was mit mehr Federweg dazu.


Überlege ich auch, so ein 153 in Alu wäre schon schön, aber das würde dann dich meist im Keller stehen.


----------



## biker-wug (15. November 2017)

Bei mir würde es auch viel stehen.

Daher grübel ich immer wieder ob nicht ein gebrauchtes Process auch reichen würde.


----------



## rock!mountain (15. November 2017)

Servus, 

wir haben wieder einige Räder zum Begutachten im Laden stehen falls Interesse besteht. Die Tage kommt auch endlich mal das lang ersehnte Hei Hei Race Supreme an...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2017)

sachma, wie lange gibt es "kai gimmler" bikes schon? hab mal ne uralte Freeride duchgeblättert und un hab da ganzseitig en paar typen rumlungern sehn.....


----------



## willy1182 (15. November 2017)

Hey.
Erste Ausritt mit dem Kona.
Ich muss sagen....

Wahnsinn

In der Ebene ist es flott
Bergauf richtig angenehm zu fahren, besonders wenn es etwas holpriger wird
Bergab einfach eine Rakete.

Habe die Sixpack Millenium AL-TI Pedale dran. Das Gelb passt perfekt.

@alle: habe das Problem bei der Sattelstütze, dass die Spiel nach links und rechts hat. Es ist nicht der Sattel, sondern das versenkbare Rohr. Sowohl im ausgefahrenen und eingeschobenen Zustand... Kennt das einer???

LG


----------



## Nanatzaya (16. November 2017)

Das mit dem seitlchen Spiel ist bei einigen versenkbaren Sattelstützen leider eher die Norm. Besonders bei der RS Reverb. 

Mich interessiert ja nachwievor das Big Honzo DL als Framekit.
Was kostet der Spaß denn?
Und die Farbe ist dann die gleiche wie bei willy1182's Process, oder (muss leider nachfragen, da meine Farbwahrnehmung verzerrt ist)?


----------



## rock!mountain (16. November 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sachma, wie lange gibt es "kai gimmler" bikes schon? hab mal ne uralte Freeride duchgeblättert und un hab da ganzseitig en paar typen rumlungern sehn.....


Servus,

den Laden gibt es seit 2011

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## rock!mountain (16. November 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Das mit dem seitlchen Spiel ist bei einigen versenkbaren Sattelstützen leider eher die Norm. Besonders bei der RS Reverb.
> 
> Mich interessiert ja nachwievor das Big Honzo DL als Framekit.
> Was kostet der Spaß denn?
> Und die Farbe ist dann die gleiche wie bei willy1182's Process, oder (muss leider nachfragen, da meine Farbwahrnehmung verzerrt ist)?


Die Farbe ist dieselbe wie beim Process...Ob das ganze als Framekit rauskommt bzw. wann ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Das Komplettrad liegt bei 2699€. Wir hatten das vor ein paar Wochen für einen Kunden bestellt.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Freerider2109 (16. November 2017)

Gestern endlich mein Honzo CR Trail DL bekommen. Hab ich das erste Mal zwei Bikes die sich mal ähnlich sehen....geht hoffentlich noch am Weekend hoch zu RideWrap nach Whistler, sodass der glossy frame protected ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TranceRider (28. November 2017)

Nach monatelanger Wartezeit endlich da[emoji7]

Kona Hei Hei Race Supreme 2018
Aktuell bei 10,1kg inkl. Pedale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (28. November 2017)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Nach monatelanger Wartezeit endlich da[emoji7]
> 
> Kona Hei Hei Race Supreme 2018
> Aktuell bei 10,1kg inkl. Pedale!
> ...



10,1 kg ist schön mal ne Ansage.


----------



## willy1182 (28. November 2017)

Hey....

Hat jemand ne Ahnung mit was für einem Werkzeug ich bei der yari 2018 die Luftkammer öffnen kann ?
Kassettenabzieher oder Zahnkranzanzieher ?

Und welches Produkt?
Gibt da zig

Will Tokens einbauen 

Merci


----------



## zymnokxx (11. Dezember 2017)

Habt ihr schon das *Process 153 AL 29* in einem Online-Shop gefunden? Wohne in Würzburg und da ist kein Kona-Händler in der Nähe.


----------



## TranceRider (11. Dezember 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon das *Process 153 AL 29* in einem Online-Shop gefunden? Wohne in Würzburg und da ist kein Kona-Händler in der Nähe.


bike-boarder.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2017)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Das erste 2018er Kona dürfte ich heute schon begutachten.



Hahnenklee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xVSEx (11. Dezember 2017)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hahnenklee ?



Jap, der Manager hat jetzt auch das Process 153 CR/DL mit Fox Fahrwerk.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Dezember 2017)

wollts grad sagen, fahr nach Hahnenklee. gleich probefahrt und mitnehmen.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2017)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Jap, der Manager hat jetzt auch das Process 153 CR/DL mit Fox Fahrwerk.



Ich weiss . . . in Blau


----------



## zymnokxx (10. März 2018)

Kann man ins 2018er Unit bzw. Unit X auch 29er verbauen? Überlegte gerade eine Anschaffung, will aber kein 27.5+.


----------



## Enginejunk (10. März 2018)

Würde fast behaupten, wenn 27.5+ passt, passt 29" ganz sicher auch. Der Aussendurchmesser ist ja fast identisch.


----------



## zymnokxx (10. März 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Würde fast behaupten, wenn 27.5+ passt, passt 29" ganz sicher auch. Der Aussendurchmesser ist ja fast identisch.


denke auch, dass es gehen sollte, wollte halt nur nochmal in die Runde fragen, um sicher zu sein.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. März 2018)

In meinem 650B Shred ist auch so viel luft das 29" reingeht. Bei 650B+ muss ja nochmal viel mehr luft sein, da passt 29" problemlos. 
Ansonsten mal in en Radladen gehen der 650B+ und 29er hat, dort einfach den Radius oder Durchmesser der Reifen messen, inwiefern die sich unterscheiden. Aber das sind nur ein paar wenige mm, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Petwil (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Process 153 SE? Vor allem,  wie macht dich die Suntourgabel in diesem Bike?
Für meine Tochter ist es momentan die erste Wahl!
Peter


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Mai 2018)

Das Process 153SE ist vom Rahmen her identisch mit dem "alten" Process153, das SE ist halt jetzt nur die günstige Variante ggü. dem aktuellen Process153 G2.
Die Gabel ist vom prinzip her gut, vergleichbar mit einer günstigen RockShox, komme grad nicht auf den Namen.
Taugt aber.


----------



## Freerider2109 (6. Mai 2018)

Hey, 

Habe in den letzten paar Wochen ungefähr 6/7 Stück verkauft! Wir haben das 134 SE als Rental-Bikes bei uns im Shop. Die ersten SE’s mit 153mm habe ich letztes Jahr im August verkauft und die Strecken hier drüben sind schon sehr Rough grad unsere hometrails und die in North Vancouver. Wir sind selbst überrascht wie gut die Suntour aber auch beim 134 die RockShox funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (1. Juni 2018)

Das neue Operator:


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juni 2018)

Ich Klau das mal....


----------

